# طريقة صناعة الحرير وشكل دودة القز "بالصور "



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*^_^ معلومة سريعة عن دودة القز ^_^*

*عثة كبيرة بيضاء ذات أجنحة مخططة بالسواد ,,



ويبلغ قياس العثة من نهايتي الجناحين 5سم،,



كما أن جسم العثة قصير وأرجلها ضخمة نسبيًا ,,







^_^ معلومة سريعة عن الحرير ^_^



:: الحرير Silk عبارة عن ألياف بروتينية طبيعية قابلة للنسج على شكل منسوجات ::



+ وللحرير بريق طبيعي لا يتوافر إلا في القليل من الألياف الأخرى، ولهذا يسمى الحرير ملك الألياف +








× الحرير الطبيعي نوعان : حرير مزروع أو مستزرع وحرير بري ×



:: الحرير المزروع :: 



ينتج الحرير الطبيعي دود الحرير الذي يربى على ورق التوت ،,



ويمكن غالبًا استزراع الحرير بصورة تجارية ,,



وتنتج معظم أنواع الحرير الفاخر من دود زاحف أو يساريع أو يرقات عثة تسمى دود القز ,,







:: الحرير البري :: 



يسمى التوسة ويستخرج من دود الحرير الذي يتغذى بأوراق البلوط ,,



وتنمو هذه الديدان إلى أحجام كبيرة خصوصًا في الصين والهند ،,



ويصعب تبييض حرير التوسة لأن لونه الطبيعي بني أو أصفر غامق ،,



كما أنه أقل لمعانًا من الحرير الطبيعي ،,



ويستخدم حرير التوسة نسيج حشو في المنسوجات، ويخلط غالبًا مع ألياف أخرى ,,*
































*يتبع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*يتبع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو

شكلة في الاخر جميل في البكرة وهو بيلمع

موضوع حلو قوي قوي

وارشحة بقوة للتثبييييييييييييييييييت





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىى يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اختDona Nabil
على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع
وشكله فعلا فى النهايه جميل اوى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*توضيح  رائع

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ ميرسى كتييير على المعلومة السريعة عن دودة القز 



​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> ...


*ميرررسى يا فراشتى على مرورك الحريرى ده ههههههههه
وعلى فكره دى كانت من هواياتى زمان لكن مكنتش بوصل للمرحله الاخيره دى 
نورررررررررتى الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعبك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات راااااائعه
> ...


*نورت الموضوع يا كوكو بمرورك الجميل.  ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *شكرا" اختdona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليم على مشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع
> ...


*ميرررسى يا قمررر على مشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > *توضيح  رائع
> ...


*ميرررسى يا امجد على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> >


*نوررررتى الموضوع يا مرموره ميرررسى وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _ ميرسى كتييير على المعلومة السريعة عن دودة القز
> ...


*ميرررسى ليك يا تونى على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكله فى الاخر روعة 
لمعانه جامد قوى
ميرسى يا قمر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *شكله فى الاخر روعة
> ...


*ميررررسى يا جيجى لمشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------

